# Serious Sam is a hoot!



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

This game is certainly not for everyone. In this day and age games have become very sofisticated and rightly so. I commend any game that increases the gamers level of immersion. However for anyone that can remember back to the day when games were simple yet tons of fun Serious Sam delivers in spades. The story is thin if not transparent. Guess what, its up to you to save humanity from complete destruction. Sound familiar? As Sam you will encounter wave after wave of not scary but hilarious creatures that are so farsical its a pleasure to mow them down. My favorite are the screaming headless suicide bombers. Headless and screaming? The game had me right there. There are other moments as well that are memorable such as after Sam gets chased by a giant bolder he starts whistling the theme from Indiana Jones! So if you are in the mood for some light hearted gaming that doesnt require intense consentration give this one a try.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I gave this game a blast just the other day (never played it the first time round), and I have to say it was quite a lot of fun. Not bad at all for an XBLA release :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Simplicity brings to mind the very basic black and white game Limbo. Awesome game; creepy and highly addictive...


----------

